# Emulsified sugar scrub recipe



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

I found this recipe online and was wondering if those with experience think that it is a good/decent beginner recipe to try. I have seen recipes that have lots of different oils and was looking for a basic recipe to learn on. I was going to substitute jojoba oil/olive oil/coconut oil for the sweet almond oil. Thoughts?


50 g sweet almond oil
10 g cocoa butter
10 g shea butter
10 g beeswax or candelilla wax
15 g emulsifying wax
1 g essential oil
1 g cosgard or other natural preservative used at the recommended dose
150 g sugar (Use less for a slightly thinner product)


----------



## Cellador (Dec 17, 2018)

That looks like a pretty good, standard recipe. I typically use stearic acid or a fatty alcohol (cetyl, cetearyl) in place of the beeswax. I think the beeswax would add too much drag and make it a really firm product.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 17, 2018)

Here are some threads that might be helpful --

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsifying-sugar-scrub-guidance.60629/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsified-sugar-scrub-where-to-start.59775/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsified-sugar-scrub-is-runny.58808/

edit -- A few more --
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/subbing-sugar-for-salt-in-scrub-recipe-changes-recipe.70672/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sugar-scrub-info.58468/


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

Cellador said:


> typically use stearic acid or a fatty alcohol (cetyl, cetearyl) in place of the beeswax


Awesome!  I have some stearic acid. Are flakes ok to use?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Here are some threads that might be helpful --
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsifying-sugar-scrub-guidance.60629/
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsified-sugar-scrub-where-to-start.59775/
> ...


Great posts!  Thank!


----------



## Cellador (Dec 17, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> Awesome!  I have some stearic acid. Are flakes ok to use?  Thanks for the info!


Yup, flakes work great!


----------



## BillOB (Jan 6, 2019)

honestly I tried equally parted shea butter，beeswax，coconut oil formula for lotion and I have to say the beeswax make it really greasy and not absorbing.It looks likes you got stained by splash of oils.I am assuming beeswax would behave similiarly in scrubs.I read about using cocoa butter instead of beeswax and it may work magic.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2019)

@BillOB ... We are talking about scrubs that contain an emulsifier. If beeswax is included, it's only a small amount in proportion to the other ingredients. 

What you made is more of a salve or lip balm, not a lotion. I'm not surprised that it's  heavy and greasy ... that's normal for this type of product.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 7, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> . We are talking about scrubs that contain an emulsifier. If beeswax is included, it's only a small amount in proportion to the other ingredients


Agreed!  It turns to lotion very nicely and doesn’t leave an oily mess at all. It’s actually very nice on the skin.


----------



## MGM (Jan 7, 2019)

Can I ask why the preservative is included? In case of water entering an open jar in the shower? Could you leave out the preservative if you used a squeeze bottle dispenser, do you think? thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2019)

MGM said:


> Can I ask why the preservative is included? In case of water entering an open jar in the shower? Could you leave out the preservative if you used a squeeze bottle dispenser, do you think? thanks!



Yes, that's right. If you can make a scrub that can work in a squeeze tube, it might be okay without preservative for personal use. 

I'd definitely still use a preservative if the product is going to be sold. You don't know how the consumer will use this product, so it's best to assume the worst.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2019)

MGM said:


> Can I ask why the preservative is included? In case of water entering an open jar in the shower? Could you leave out the preservative if you used a squeeze bottle dispenser, do you think? thanks!



For personal use it's totally up to you.  However, many sell or have intentions of selling.  Preservative is necessary as you have no idea what the user will do with the product.


----------



## BillOB (Jan 16, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> @BillOB ... We are talking about scrubs that contain an emulsifier. If beeswax is included, it's only a small amount in proportion to the other ingredients.
> 
> What you made is more of a salve or lip balm, not a lotion. I'm not surprised that it's  heavy and greasy ... that's normal for this type of product.


i see ok.yup i made lip balm with this recipe and i didnt like it.so you need preservetive in lotions.I am looking at phenoxyethanol and potassium sorbate are these enough to make it last long ？


----------



## Christine Beale (Feb 23, 2019)

I have always used a preservative in my sugar scrubs.  Most times a persons fingers are going to be wet when they scoop out some scrub.  I have never used beeswax, but love my scrub with cocoa butter and shea butter!!


----------



## pampermama (Mar 8, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> I found this recipe online and was wondering if those with experience think that it is a good/decent beginner recipe to try. I have seen recipes that have lots of different oils and was looking for a basic recipe to learn on. I was going to substitute jojoba oil/olive oil/coconut oil for the sweet almond oil. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 50 g sweet almond oil
> ...



Hello, I am starting too and I also used this as a base recipe except that I used a combo of sunflower and grapeseed oil, candelilla wax instead of beeswax, cetyl instead of stearic.. 
The result is ok but not that firm. I was hoping the scrub would turn a little firmer and thicker. Any advice?

Should I increase the ewax or candelilla wax? 

Thank you!


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 9, 2019)

pampermama said:


> Hello, I am starting too and I also used this as a base recipe except that I used a combo of sunflower and grapeseed oil, candelilla wax instead of beeswax, cetyl instead of stearic..
> The result is ok but not that firm. I was hoping the scrub would turn a little firmer and thicker. Any advice?
> 
> Should I increase the ewax or candelilla wax?
> ...


I substituted half/half blend of Coconut and meadowfoam seed oil for sweet almond oil. It firms up really well for me. Maybe the coconut oil? I also used some steric acid and that helps firm up as well.


----------



## SherSoapCo (Mar 10, 2019)

Has anyone worked with Aspen Bark Extract as a preservative in this? I use it in my lotions and wondered how it would be in the scrubs.


----------



## Hendejm (Mar 10, 2019)

SherSoapCo said:


> Has anyone worked with Aspen Bark Extract as a preservative in this? I use it in my lotions and wondered how it would be in the scrubs.


I’m not sure. Is it considered broad spectrum?  Does it inhibit bacteria growth across all categories?  Im a bit leery. Since it is a wash off product - im ok with using a commercial preservative like Germall plus.


----------



## maya (Mar 10, 2019)

SherSoapCo said:


> Has anyone worked with Aspen Bark Extract as a preservative in this? I use it in my lotions and wondered how it would be in the scrubs.



Are you using the PhytoCide aka Aspen bark extract? I don't use that one but a different ECO approved preservative.


----------



## SherSoapCo (Mar 11, 2019)

The aspen bark extract is broad spectrum.  



> *Key Benefits*
> 
> •       Water soluble
> 
> ...





> Initial efficacy testing has shown it to be effective at inhibiting the growth of E. coli, S. aureus, B. subtilis, P. aeuruginosa, yeast and mold.



This is the Phytocide Aspen Bark Extract. What product are you using?


----------



## Clarice (Mar 12, 2019)

You are all probably way ahead of me on this .....  I found some you tube videos with recipes (heading to workshop to watch and maybe make). 

I have been trying to replicate the Pacha Whipped Sugar Scrub and “emulsified” jumped out at me as a possible avenue!  

@SherSoapCo can I ask where you get Aspen Bark Extract?  I am intrigued !  

Thank you.


----------



## SherSoapCo (Mar 12, 2019)

I purchased it from LotionCrafters, but it is available several places.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you @SherSoapCo 

I am going to investigate!  

Best to you!  C


----------

